# anybody need marine construction



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

liscensed marine contractor. Dutton Enterprises. Call Willie at 346 9876. Or Charlie at the office, 492 4267.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes. I am curios of the average cost to install a boat lift. Driving pilings, and electrical. I know there are factors that will change the price, I am just looking for a general price range to see if it is out of the question for me. I have no idea if it is in the $1000 or $10,000 range.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (3/24/2009)*Yes. I am curios of the average cost to install a boat lift. Driving pilings, and electrical. I know there are factors that will change the price, I am just looking for a general price range to see if it is out of the question for me. I have no idea if it is in the $1000 or $10,000 range.


What you got cooking now Clay.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

We are in the process of getting permitted now to restore our dock, we will be looking for someone to place the pilings and the cross members. Dock to be 220' long, with a "L" at the end. Water dept, beginning to 150' Zero to 4', 150 to 220, 4' to 8'. Pilings to be 6", crossmembers 4' inside, 2X8 or 2x10. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *mistermogin (3/24/2009)*liscensed marine contractor. Dutton Enterprises. Call Willie at 346 9876. Or Charlie at the office, 492 4267.




I am taking quotes for a new, extended sea wall & dock/deck on a project of mine in gulf breeze. Give me a call for the address if you are interested



255.8383

Drew


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Drew, do you have a lighting design for your pier/boathouse, if not I would like to help you with that. The products I use carry a lifetime warranty and I service my installs for the first 2 years absolutely free. Practical lighting that also enhances the overall look of the project.



Thanks,


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *islander lightscaping (3/25/2009)*Drew, do you have a lighting design for your pier/boathouse, if not I would like to help you with that. The products I use carry a lifetime warranty and I service my installs for the first 2 years absolutely free. Practical lighting that also enhances the overall look of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,




not yet, havent gotten that far in the process yet.. I'll keep you posted! Figured I would have somebody PM me bout doing the sea wall by now, but havent.


----------

